# drain cleaning job anyone??



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.learn4good.com/jobs/language/english/search/job/64562/ If I remember right this is close to what the company I started with in 71 or 72 charged per hr it was [email protected]. I wonder what they do split call if only 1 line cleaned with tech and or have super sales guys on trucks to upsell ? This is probably old subject on here.Today I stopped by my bro in laws to look at a leaky faucet and he has an air conditioning company coming out tomorrow he said they charged 65 per hr are prices dropping here in bham ??My old flate rate book from 2001 had easy sewers ,sinks,etc at 183.83 auger toilets 147.00.Still cant figure why they didnt round off prices? and I am sure things have gone up >?? or are prices dropping??


----------



## larry568 (Feb 19, 2009)

*I wish we could get close to that around here the best we can do is 70.00 and *


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

There is definitely downward pressure on plumbing service prices imo. People are holding onto their money like I've never seen in my lifetime. I think we are going to see some deflation of the average plumbing prices in many areas, unless the economy drastically improves.
I hope I am wrong.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Holy cow!!! Its the "yellow splash" again. Thats a copywritten image. "Look for the splash, it will save you cash!" LOL


----------

